

OccupyFlash: Rid the world of Flash apps - gacba
http://money.cnn.com/2011/11/17/technology/occupy_flash/index.htm?source=cnn_bin

======
TomOfTTB
I'd much rather see these people write an HTML5 based platform that addresses
the areas where Flash is still needed (mainly pay feeds) or create tools that
make creating HTML5 content easier (which ironically is what Adobe is doing).

But then again I'd also much rather see Occupy Wall St. get together every
night and seriously discuss policy initiatives they'd like to see implemented
rather than screaming at cops so what do I know.

------
r00fus
What does this have to do with Occupy Wall Street? Taking the mantle of the
"Occupy" movement while having a completely orthogonal point (which I sort-of
agree with).

Sounds like the tradition media is at it's games again, helping to dilute the
"Occupy" term to meaninglessness.

